
Micro Front Ends – Think Smaller, Avoid the Monolith Love the Back End (2018) - simonpure
https://noti.st/naltatis/HxcUfZ/micro-frontends-think-smaller-avoid-the-monolith-love-the-backend#s1TPtMd
======
jacob9706
We've come a long ways with MFE and will be going even further with the advent
of webpack 5 federated modules: [https://federated-
libraries.now.sh/](https://federated-libraries.now.sh/)

